

Learning to forget: Why web companies need to archive data - davidcthompson
http://www.reputationdefenderblog.com/2010/01/22/why-forgetting-data-matters/

======
nfnaaron
The HN title is different enough from the actual title to mean almost
completely the opposite.

------
hassy
As a user I should be able to tell a website that I want it to forget
something I'm putting on it after a while. Nothing complicated, say a default
setting of one year. Not on sites like Posterous or Flickr, but on sites like
Facebook, Twitter, even HN.

This isn't likely to happen though without legislation, which is a shame.

~~~
nfnaaron
Why not on Posterous or Flickr? Not everyone wants every post or photo to
persist.

Or, more practically: if this were convention or law, why would Posterous or
Flickr be exempt?

BTW I like this idea.

~~~
arockwell
Deleting information posted publicly isn't practical. Your posts are likely to
be archived in numerous places (e.g. google cache or archive.org).

~~~
nfnaaron
True, but still ...

------
wallflower
Bruce Schneier's essay "Privacy in the Age of Persistence" goes deeper into
the underlying issue.

<http://www.schneier.com/essay-261.html>

